# OPI Brights + Paige Premium Denim



## HairEgo (Apr 24, 2009)

Left to Right: No Room For Blues!, On The Same Paige, Over The Taupe, Shorts Story, A Grape Fit!, In My Back Pocket

Sorry I couldnt find better pics guys, but I'm kinda really excited about this one!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not too exciting for me.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 24, 2009)

I like these aswell, very cute!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 24, 2009)

they look matte like ..


----------



## Lucy (Apr 24, 2009)

over the taupe looks interesting, as does in my back pocket... still a bit blah though opi!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a close up of the colours. I'm on the look out for swatches, once I find them I'll post them up.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 24, 2009)

i feel like the mod collection of opi nail polishes is much britter.

for a brights collection i think it could of been much better


----------



## candygalore (Apr 24, 2009)

wow im feeling those colors very brigth im in the mood for brigth colors since here in alaska you don't see to many brigth at all just green and blue lol. thanks gina for the post.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 24, 2009)

I feel a bit meh about this collection. Nothing standing out


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll wait to see swatches before I make my final decison on this collection, though so far nothing is really striking me.. I show a slight interest in shorts story.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 24, 2009)

For a bright collection, this one doesn't pop out at me. I can't wait to see the swatches.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 24, 2009)

I like -a grape fit- in the new pictures.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks nice, Gina!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Grape Fit and over the Taupe.....I got the collection today and took pics but left my digital camera at work...ill post them monday!


----------



## Lackoholic (May 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For a bright collection, this one doesn't pop out at me. I can't wait to see the swatches. I got the polishes last week and I have to say that I LOVE THEM!! NRFTB is so cheerful, AGF is a perfect spring lilac, and the other ones are just beautiful too...
Check out my swatches at OPI Brights 2009 - Paige Premium Denim Lackoholic


----------

